# Aluminum Anodizing for your items



## Kenom

Wow, all this time and I never knew about this section. Well, I know now and this affords me the great opportunity to share with you the service that I offer. I do custom anodizing of your aluminum parts. I have the ability to anodize anything made from aluminum, in any alloy. Certain alloys limit the finished products looks, but they can all be done. For example 7075, has a lot of zinc content so a desmut is needed to remove the zinc from the top layer to leave only the aluminum. This leaves the finished product having more of a matte look to it for 7075. I've got some sample pictures of things I've anodized and will share them with you.

Please bear in mind, I'm NOT a photographer. My skills don't lie in this area, so the pictures I post are rather dull compared to the parts in real life. The colors pop more and are usually much more "vibrant"











Wood? I tried to make it look like a robust Mahogany. How'd you like to have a wooden flashlight?





























































I can also mask images onto the anodizing (usually only a few colors) like the EDZ logo on the tube above or radioactive symbol




this was my first attempt at this so it didn't turn out perfect, but I can do it 100% now!





You can also check out more images on my facebook page.
http://www.facebook.com/AnodizersAreI

Cost is incredibly cheap as I'm a hobby anodizer. You can rest assured though, I've done over 100 parts and have never had a dissatisfied customer yet (that they've told me) Plus, I offer a satisfaction guarantee. If your not happy with the work I've done, I'll work with you to make sure you get what you want or I'll refund your $$!

Turn around time is usually about 3-5 days. Shipping is extra sadly 

Send me a picture of what you want anodized, the color choice you want, we'll work out a price and I'll send you a paypal invoice. Some costs are written in stone, like:
Polishing of your host $10
Vinyl printing for masked logo or image per image $15
Laser engraving $15

I look forward to anodizing some parts for YOU!


----------



## Flea Bag

Very nice! You also do plain Jane natural HA similar to what SureFire does for it's lights righto?


----------



## Kenom

Flea Bag said:


> Very nice! You also do plain Jane natural HA similar to what SureFire does for it's lights righto?


The only thing preventing me from doing Hard Anodizing or Type III Anodizing, is a chiller. The bath needs to be maintained very cold for type III and I don't have that equipment yet.

So, at this point, I can ONLY do Type II

Besides, Type III can only be dyed a few colors and that's boring!


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name

Kenom,

Very nice work!!

Tgwnn


----------



## GLOCK18

Can you do Lime green and orange, I have a couple of light I need done.


----------



## Kenom

GLOCK18 said:


> Can you do Lime green and orange, I have a couple of light I need done.



Something like this for green? (ignore the blemish on the tailcap, I didn't do this one)





and this for the orange? 





If the answer is yes, then yes. 

Honestly the best way to determine if I "can" do a specific color, all you have to do is search for "color anodized" on google images. You'll see a variety of examples of if it's possible. The only color I really can't do, is white and some tones of yellow (it comes out looking more like gold then yellow).


----------



## tobrien

holy cow those look amazing. 'liked' your page!


----------



## Tofty

Great looking work Kenom,

The only reason i avoid working in aluminium is i've never had any way of anodising it.
I may well make use of your services in the future.

I would advise offering a type III anodising service in the future as, although very limited in colour choices, it will give people the ability to match custom made parts with their favourite production lights.


----------



## nfetterly

Looks great! I will get in touch in a week or two for some work.


----------



## theslippyslug

Nice work!
...i'm off to look for things to anodize...


----------



## Flea Bag

Tofty said:


> Great looking work Kenom,
> 
> The only reason i avoid working in aluminium is i've never had any way of anodising it.
> I may well make use of your services in the future.
> 
> I would advise offering a type III anodising service in the future as, although very limited in colour choices, it will give people the ability to match custom made parts with their favourite production lights.



+ Another vote for Type III anodising services! I'd think you'd get a ton of SureFires, SolarForces, Malkoffs and so on coming to you for those services!


----------



## Kenom

still offering the service to those interested.


----------



## tobrien

is your FB page no more?


----------



## Kenom

https://www.facebook.com/anodizers.arei.5?ref=tn_tnmn
sorry, I changed it.


----------



## Tofty

Kenom, do you have any experience with stripping Type III hard anodising?
I have one of the natural anodised PEU Pineapple bodies that would really prefer being red.

Also what's your favourite aluminium alloy for getting a good type II black anodise on?


----------



## Kenom

Stripping is incredibly easy. Dunk in hot lye water and it'll take it right off. I'd be more than happy to anodize that sucker red.

Favorite alloy to anodize is 6061. I really don't like doing 7075 because of the zinc content and that makes it dull and 5054 is just cheap and ugly when anodized.


----------



## Tofty

Thanks Kenom, i'll give that a go.
Do you ever have problems with the aluminium regrowing a natural oxide layer when left bare for too long?

I'll get hold of some 6061 and start making all the other parts needed for my pineapple build then i'll send them over to you.
It will probably take a month or two to get them finished though and that's not to mention all the other parts that i think up in the mean-time that will need anodising.

I'll PM you when i'm ready,
Cheers


----------



## Kenom

Tofty said:


> Thanks Kenom, i'll give that a go.
> Do you ever have problems with the aluminium regrowing a natural oxide layer when left bare for too long?
> 
> I'll get hold of some 6061 and start making all the other parts needed for my pineapple build then i'll send them over to you.
> It will probably take a month or two to get them finished though and that's not to mention all the other parts that i think up in the mean-time that will need anodising.
> 
> I'll PM you when i'm ready,
> Cheers



Sounds like a plan. 

I wanted to share this one.. it's really freaking cool looking. The image is just the anodized layer but different colors.


----------



## D2000

Hey! Great looking work! I'm not really interested in any crazy colors- just wondering if you managed to get some type anodizing going?


----------



## Kenom

Nope, type III anodizing is just too expensive of a setup in order to justify the minor profit I would make.


----------



## vestureofblood

Kenom those lights look great!

That blue black splash anno and the red silver fade is exceptional. 

Can you give a rough idea what it would cost to do a small flashlight say the size of a surefire 6P in black, and also the same size light in that blue/black splash?


----------



## Kenom

costs a minimum of $45 for any color, and up for splash and such. Usually a dual color marble/splash is $65 plus shipping.

Those aren't the only options though.. I can put some sweeet images onto the side of your items.


----------



## vestureofblood

The price seems reasonable enough for full custom anno. The reason I asked is because I have a couple lights that I intend to make from scratch and dont care much for silver. I am still several weeks out on completion though, both lights are still in design/prototype.


How did you go about getting set up for this anyway?


----------



## Tofty

Hi Kenom,
I've finished making the parts i'd like anodising (at least for now).





This body section to be anodised black.






With this one the head and tail to be anodised black while the body is to be anodised red.


Could you please give me a quote as to how much these are likely to cost.
Cheers


----------



## Kenom

Tofty said:


> Hi Kenom,
> I've finished making the parts i'd like anodising (at least for now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This body section to be anodised black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this one the head and tail to be anodised black while the body is to be anodised red.
> 
> 
> Could you please give me a quote as to how much these are likely to cost.
> Cheers



I can do those just curious if any parts need to be masked (not anodized) for electrical conductivity. This will affect cost.


----------



## Tofty

No parts need to be masked for the anodising process.
The top and bottom faces on both body sections need to be bare for the light to work but that can be done with sandpaper after coating


----------



## Kenom

Tofty said:


> No parts need to be masked for the anodising process.
> The top and bottom faces on both body sections need to be bare for the light to work but that can be done with sandpaper after coating



It's just those 2 lights?


----------



## Tofty

Yes, 2 lights, 4 pieces to be anodised.
3 to be black, one to be red.


----------



## vestureofblood

Hi Kenom, are you still offering this service?


----------



## tobrien

vestureofblood said:


> Hi Kenom, are you still offering this service?



his last activity says:
Last Activity 11-06-2013 04:23 PM

and that Facebook link he posted is no longer working, so I guess not


----------



## carl

let me see if I can contact him and let him know there's activity here again.


----------



## Kenom

Sorry, I'm not getting notifications of activity on this thread for some reason. I do still anodize.


----------



## vestureofblood

Thanks for the help carl  Kenom I have PM'd you my email. I have a part I need to have done.


----------



## tobrien

Kenom said:


> Sorry, I'm not getting notifications of activity on this thread for some reason. I do still anodize.


ah good to hear! sorry for misspeaking


----------



## csniper

Hey Kenom, can't PM you as this is my first post but I'm in the Helena area and interested in some custom anodizing. No one else seems to do any anodizing work around here so you are my only hope (lol). If you could email me at misterctm at hotmail dot com that would be awesome


----------

